# Quackgrass? I think I dodged the POA bullet, but what is this?



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Mostly growing in random single clumps. No large dense patches, but single clumps can be as close as a few feet. I'm hoping it's something relatively easy to kill without total eradication. Maybe quackgrass or rye? Although, the auricle doesn't seem to fully clasp in the first picture. The center round stalk in the one picture is 12" tall with no blades, just stalk. Rye definitely had a chance to get in here last year from new construction hydroseeding on neighboring lots. It was a wooded lot that I cleared and seeded with 4th millennium and a few other top tier seeds. It seems to be responding to spot spraying with Momentum 4score, that stuff is awesome. Those spots seem to be coming back with new growth after 14 days, but mostly just round stalk growth and not blade growth. Maybe need a 2nd app, but I don't want to waste it because it's expensive.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I used google lens and perennial ryegrass came up as well as a few others, such as POA trivialis, POA Bulbosa, Sweet vernal grass, Kentucky and annual bluegrass.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

100% triv. I feel like my life is dedicated to eradication of it (as many others have said too).

https://weedid.cals.vt.edu/weedimg/620 -- many sources like this but red stems, stalky, only seeds at tall heights. Anything that touches the ground will root and proliferate.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Too much to hand pull. Momentum 4score knocked it down the first app but it came back.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'll be digging mine all up and replacing the soil and then seeding. I've messed around too much with it in the past and this way I don't have to mess with repeat apps of chemicals (little ones always running around in the yard).


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm a complete noob so take my input lightly. If you do see clasping auricles than it doesn't match the description to Triv.

It looks very similar to what I'm dealing with/identifying as either quack or annual ryegrass. Annual ryegrass should dye out through summer and pre-m should help prevent it the following season. Quack on the other can only be killed by directly spot treating with glyphosate.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm not convinced it is Triv.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm not convinced that's triv either. I thought poa triv was similar to KBG in leaf appearance with triv being light green color. I have what is pictured in my lawn too. I noticed this last year too early in the season but this year seems worse.

Are you seeing this in dense areas of the lawn or where the grass is thinner?


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Only where it is thin. It doesn't grow in patches, just one palm sized bunch at a time.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Need a close up of the ligule if any.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Triv looks a lot like KBG, but grows faster and is lighter in color. Quackgrass has distinctive clasping auricles and rhizomes. Annual Rye has clasping auricles and no rhizomes. Perennial Rye does not have clasping auricles.

Image from University of Missouri


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Team - OP has posted several pics of the "panicle" seedheads. Those are definitely NOT quackgrass OR annual ryegrass (which have "spike" seedheads). Seedheads are a HUGE indicator in this case.

OP - I think you have posted pics of two different species. I do believe one is Triv. Not certain on the other but it could be quack or annual/italian rye. The first pic indicated a ribbed leaf blade which rules out triv (which has a somewhat prominent midvein).


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

You are 100% right. I realized this evening there are at least 2 types of grassy weeds I want to identify. The photo above next to the asphalt is where the seedheads came from.

The weeds are just starting to pop back up above the TTTF after a recent mow. I picked one this evening and it definitely has clasping auricles. Rye? There wasn't a pointed ligule, like I found on the other grassy weed with the panicle seedheads. It's different than some of the original pictures. I'll get more pics tomorrow.


----------

